# I found a Huffy the Wheel.....



## Gandalf the Gray (Apr 15, 2018)

....but it is in rough shape.

I know that they are fairly rare, so would anyone have an idea on its value? I may restore it or else sell outright.


----------



## doug wentura (Apr 23, 2018)

Gandalf the Gray said:


> ....but it is in rough shape.
> 
> I know that they are fairly rare, so would anyone have an idea on its value? I may restore it or else sell outright.
> 
> ...



I still have the honda, but dad pitched my "WHEEL" when I cut forks off another bike and added them to mine. I've been looking for one ever since.. If you want to sell, or if someone else has a lead let me know.


----------



## stoney (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to The CABE. '68 or '69 ? Honda. Does it still look like that? Hope you find your Wheel.


----------



## doug wentura (Apr 24, 2018)

stoney said:


> Welcome to The CABE. '68 or '69 ? Honda. Does it still look like that? Hope you find your Wheel.



Dad bought it for me in June of '69, so I'm assuming '69. Other than the tail light lens  and a small rip in the seat, pretty much looks the same and it was used a lot. The "Wheel" was in great shape when he pitched it too, just some scratches on the front forks.


----------



## Forrest Hawthorne (Sep 26, 2019)

doug wentura said:


> I still have the honda, but dad pitched my "WHEEL" when I cut forks off another bike and added them to mine. I've been looking for one ever since.. If you want to sell, or if someone else has a lead let me know.
> View attachment 794036



I have a blue wheel for sale if interested pretty good shape text 731-589-2318


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 27, 2019)

There is a blue Huffy wheel for sale on Ebay with rare plastic steering column.


----------



## red strat (Sep 27, 2019)

i just bought the wheel bike about 2 months ago.... a little better shape than yours i gave 225.00 for it... i used to have one...the parts are not cheap ...ive got most of the parts except seat and drag brake cool project...heres a picture of the girls  bike for parts


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Dec 15, 2020)

Any update on the wheel


----------

